# Spearing whitefish



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Late November early December is the short period of time for catching whitefish during their spawning run in the drowned river mouth channels along Lake Michigan. This is a nighttime fishery. Whitefish are very delicate and finicky feeders to legally hook in the mouth with vast majority being unintentionally foul hooked. The daily limit is 12. Foul hooked whitefish has been a major headache for the CO enforcement at places like Muskegon Lake channel with over 100 people fishing a night.

Today it was pointed out to me by an outdoor writer that on page 11, Table 5, fishing law digest, spearing whitefish is legal. I knew this was true through the ice up north, but I haven't seen any spearing of whitefish practiced yet locally in the Muskegon channel. A long handle spear next to the channel wall could limit out in minutes at the peak of the whitefish run and solve the foul hooking frustration. Did the outdoor writer and I miss something in the reading?


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

H.R. - That is a good question. A co-worker and were wondering about that subject last year ... I had forgotten about it to tell you the truth. Will be interesting to see Boehr's take on this one.

I tell ya though, that would be one heck of a long spear!! My net is 11' and is barely long enough to reach the surface of the water comfortably.

Ed


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm not sure about whether it's legal in other bodies of water, Tom, but it is in Torch Lake and Crystal Lake up here, and it's a very popular early November activity. It's not done through the ice, but in open water. After that the weather rarely allows for spearing of whitefish, which is done in 4-7 ft. of water, with under water lights mounted on the boat. They called it "jacklighting" in the old days, and is a great, and very effective way to get whitefish. Water must be perfectly calm, clear, and fairly shallow. The spears have 6 ft. handles on them.

In fact, that's how Torch Lake got its name, the native Americans would use canoes to jacklight the whitefish in the fall, with torches to light up the water in front of them. 

It's a part of this area's cultural heritage, like spearing sturgeon is on Black Lake. That's why it's still legal. Since whitefish are very lightly targeted on either lake the rest of the year, it has very little effect on the resource, if any at all. Plenty of whitefish in both lakes.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Realistically there would be little impact on the whitefish population. There is a local trap net commercial fishery for whitefish, but this 2-3 week period just before freeze up is the only serious sport fishery which is not long enough to impact the population. In our channel area the jack light would not be needed as the fish are within 6-feet of the wall and at times so thick a blind jab would hit fish.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

in thunder bay we spear whitefish. my take was we have to be in the big lake. inland i think there is only a handful of lakes that it is legal in. hubbard is also one of those handful of lakes. small boat witha few halogen bulbs on a metal bracket and a good 14' spear and away you go.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

We cant spear them in higgins, only pike.


a few years ago I seen an old video from traverse were they cut a big hole in the ice (first ice) for the spearers and then a group of ice skaters would heard the fish to the hole. kind of like a deer drive. I think I seen it on michigan outdoors or the fred show.


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

I bowfish quite a bit and have done some reading on it. I believe you cannot spear or bowfish for whites in nov on the great lakes. Would have to be on the lake side. 
Where is that exact point. Have heard the shorelines but that leaves the ground in between.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I posted earlier but it did not go through. Meanwhile, yippy is correct about November as Note 1, page 11. The deviding line is the beach to beach line across the channel. 

I got word early today from Bob Kingsley (outdoor writer who checked with DNR CO) that whitefish spearing is legal in the Muskegon and White Lake channels as well as the other drowned river mouth lake channels. Based on this word officially getting out there will be some very interesting equipment showing up in the future. I talked again with Kingsley few minutes ago and he said he will write a followup to the whitefish article of last Sunday Muskegon Chronicle. There are many gray area legal scenarios when we have hook/line fishers next to long spears. The COs may have some adjustments to make next year.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Sounds like you figured it out so I don't have to be looking things up then. That is something I have no idea off the top of my head because it does not happen in my District.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

boehr, 
Consider yourself lucky not to have to deal with this miserable cold sport except on your own terms for a whitefish dinner. I mentioned gray areas of enforcement I do not want to get into right now. Our local COs and fishers will both need to make some learning adjustments to keep everyone legal. This will take one season to work out and open up some new fun opportunities.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I don't see too many people jumping on this in Muskegon - you'd need a spear more than 20' long! Though, I guess it could be possible in a boat...brrrr.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

You could always just use a spear with a rope attached to the end. Man, it would be an easy 12 fish limit with a spear. That being said, I wouldn't do it as I like catching them. Wouldn't be much sport spearing them in the Muskegon Channel when the whitefish are in.

I hope a change in the rules is made.

Scott


----------

